# Don't spend your dollar bills!



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

A few years ago, dh and I were trying to figure out how to save more money- had a rough financial spell. We decided to not spend any dollar bills- If you had a $5 bill and bought a newspaper, you couldn't spend any of the $1's. At first it was tough, but soon, we got in the habit of putting the ones in an envelope. 

After a month, I couldn't believe how much money we had! Over $100! And I never even missed it! Most months, it was around $30-50 for each of us. I still do this, and use the money to pay the kid that cleans my goat pens, etc. 

Try it for a month and see how much money you can save! :-D


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I haven't done this with dollar bills but I have a box on my computer stand and at the end of the day I throw all my change in it. You will be surprised how much that adds up and I usually use the money to buy something I have been wanting.. I will give dollar bills a try too. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I do that with change as well (we don't have dollar bills here), and in about a month or two, we can use the "big change" (dollars and quarters) to buy a week's worth of groceries, sometimes even 2 weeks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great idea!


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

That sounds like a great idea! I will have to try that


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is a good idea.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Frosty said:


> I haven't done this with dollar bills but I have a box on my computer stand and at the end of the day I throw all my change in it. You will be surprised how much that adds up and I usually use the money to buy something I have been wanting.. I will give dollar bills a try too. Thanks for the idea.


We save the change too! One time dh had tons of coins- $2200! He hauled them to the bank bag at a time- We had spent weeks rolling them! (this was before the change machines at the grocery stores).

After he got it all in the bank, his transmission went out in the truck! $2400 to fix it! We joke that if we didn't have all the "extra" money, the tranny would not have gone out!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

That's a pretty cool idea. We do the change thing too...at least to some extent. May have to try this one....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

AT my husbands work they have a change machine that breaks big bills into dollar coins..we save them all year so dad can take the kids on a vacation off the farm!! we also save loose change...its amazing what you can save....my sister bought a new freezer with her coin jar!...but I cansee how dollar bills take less room to save lol


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

This is a great idea! We do the coins but a couple people (cough dad cough brother) use a lot of them. :lol: :doh: Will have to suggest the dollar bill thing too.


----------

